# Arts and Crafts Style Panel Bed



## johnwnixon

Hi Guys. My latest project is a queen sized bed for my wife. The bed is inspired by the Stickley Bed pictured below. There’s three videos in the series so far, and I hope to have more out soon. The quartersawn white oak grain on this wood I have looks really good in person, and I’m excited to see the bed come together.

*To Watch the Video, for measured drawings and in-process pictures, you can visit the project page at Eagle Lake Woodworking:*
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Arts-and-Crafts-Bed-Stickley-Panel-Bed.aspx


----------

